# Daiwa Saltist- 6500H where to buy?



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Howdy all,

About to purchase my 'big gear'. I'm after realible, yak tolerant gear, that is versatile and affordable... the Daiwa saltist is stacking up very nicely. It was either this or a Penn spin fisher (the later i know well capable of Marlin even.. i just like the daiwa more).

So i can find plenty on Ebay from the states, but would prefer local if possible (australian in store or online). I can get them landed to my door for US$240, thats pretty good given current exchange rates!

So the Q- can anyone persuade me with a local link?

Greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I bought my 4500 from the US, couldn't find anything remotely close in regards to price on this side of the pacific.

They are a good bit of kit, mine cops a flogging getting interchanged between rods to spin for tailor on the beaches at Fraser Island mounted on the bull bar getting covered in sand to chasing schools of mackeral and tuna getting heaps of salt water splashed all over it in surf launches and paddling sprints to the next school.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks mate! That is exactly the kind of feedback i was hoping to hear about performance!!!

Sadly it looks like i will be going OS, cant find anything locally even close either.

Mine will end up with 60lb on it, chasing kings out of the yak and also when im out on the boat with mates on the pelagics.... cant freaking wait to get it loaded up! 

Might even spool it up with 80lb and hit it up on the Marlin with my mate.. see if it can cope..... last time the barstard hooked me up on his stella with 80lb for an hour and 10mins of stand up. I swore i'd never tackle another on the braid and 'spin gear', it was too bloody unforgiving... but i have a short memory on pain


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Cant fault this = http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpennpre09.html


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Davebeat said:


> Cant fault this = http://www.tackletour.com/reviewpennpre09.html


The Torque 5 looks perfect for a heavier kayak reel being waterproof but out of my current price range unfortunately.
The Conquer gets mixed reviews with reports of internal corrosion when used on a boat so hate to think what would happen on a yak.

Rob


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Dam, that Penn Torque is dead sexy.... but a bit out of my target price range.

You just know it would be dead set bullet proof though!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

you [email protected] that looks sooo bloody good... seriously contemplating up specking to this beauty....

That review was pretty dam comprehensive too... surely a reel to last a lifetime there...

Bugger.... credit card time perhaps.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Check ebay and classifieds. Plenty of blokes buy them for a GT popping holiday and sell them straight afterwoulds.

I got mine for $180 doing this


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Saltist 6500, I got a Monster Mesh for $100 the same way.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/693358/fixing-the-handle-gap-on-a-daiwa-saltist-spinner

Before you order one just make sure it is not a "Gap" model. Later models do not have the handle gap.

Daiwa Australia claim to know nothing about this issue even though it is common on forums.

I would also suggest you lap in the metal drag washers if you get one. Seems all Daiwas seem to suffer from sticky drags - even the most expensive ones.

Mirror finish can be acheived with a bit of elbow grease progressing to 3000 grade or finer. Makes em sweet 

A good lube with high quality grease makes em much smoother too.

See my review here:

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/799506/saltist-ball-bearing-line-roller-upgrade/30#post_8615069


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

bought and using the penn - very very happy


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks All, some interesting reading and appreciate the commentary.... definitely considering spending more on the Penn... hmmmmmmm decisions, decisions...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you tried RayAnnes? Saltist 6500 for $289.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -only-279/
For a solid reel at half the price have a look at the Opus Bull or the Sealine Bull from Daiwa on the same site.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

If ya looking for something a bit special check out the Zeebaas reel - I just received a ZX2-22 it is about the same size as a 6000 stradic.
If the Penn Torque, saltiga or stella are second to none then the Zeebaas is NONE!Be warned if you look you will want one!
I got caught in the vortex of desire once Id seen and read about them - Had no option but to save up a buy one!
Tried to down load a couple of Pics from My I Phone -wouldnt let me! AAARGG!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow- i saw the Zeebass, and have seen plenty of lovely write ups, but its simply out of the price range im willing to pay.

I think at a stretch i would go to $5-600, Penn torque, maybe... but he Zeebass/stella types are just a little too high for me.

Still, keen, very keen to hear how ti performs out in the 'reel world'


----------

